# Spoiler connection



## Seattle GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

Here's a question, is your brake light in your rear window as well as the brake light in your spoiler operating ?. Is it this way on all the 05's.

Seattle GTO


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Yep. :cheers


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Down under and in other parts of the world, a spoiler is not standard on the Monaro so the brake light is needed in the back window. And for those of us who prefer our GTOs to go sans spoiler, we still have a 3rd brake light.


----------

